# fallow deer



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Anyone know the law to keeping fallow deer up here in cache county? I was also wondering how hard are they to maintain>>?


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

you need to get a permit form a woman at the dwr in slc
and you need to have a six foot fence

my nieghbor has a small group of them it seems like they are easy to take care of

i have my permit all i have to do is put up a fence


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

Nambaster,

I grew up with Fallow deer and my dad still has about 15. They are a lot of fun and look really cool in a field. As far as permits go my dad never went through the process of getting permits nor do I think he was ever aware at the time. He bought them from a guy in Utah county who needed to unload a few. They are real easy to take care of, similar to a goat when it comes to feed consumption.

They taste a lot like mule deer, but they are a little stockier and shorter than a mule deer. 6ft fence is nice but they have never got over our 5ft. fence. 

The biggest problem with Fallow deer is they beat the crap out of your fence. We have a three rail (2x6) fence with heavy duty horse mesh (2x4 squares) around the whole inside. You need to set up some piles of just metal junk (i.e. scrap metal atached to t-posts,) and Cedar posts in the open to give the bucks something to rub on. If you don't they will use the fence. 

My dad is also always scrambling to either butcher a few bucks or get ride of a few every late September early October (fallow rut) because pened up in an acre field the bucks will almost kill each other if we let them. 

PM me if you ever have any questions.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Elk22 has fallow deer. He probably could help you with reg.'s, care etc..


----------



## fetzborn (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm searching for a fallow deer and have found them for sale in Ohio and California. Any one selling babies here in Utah now? Ideally, a baby doe?
Thanks


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

fetzborn said:


> I'm searching for a fallow deer and have found them for sale in Ohio and California. Any one selling babies here in Utah now? Ideally, a baby doe?
> Thanks


One baby doe? Prob not the best idea. Animals like that don't do well alone. Ever tried keeping one goat? Not good!


----------

